# Fritz W-LAn unter Vista



## darksplinter (29. Januar 2008)

mein vista ultimate 64 bit erkennt nicht meinen fritz w-lan stick, welcher sich unter xp prima selbst installiert.
es handelt sich um den AVM FRITZ!WLAN USB Stick v1.1 #2

ich hab schon diverse treiebr runtergeladen welche alle nicht richtig funktionierten


----------



## Olstyle (29. Januar 2008)

Was spricht gegen den Treiber ?

Meinen alten AVM Stick hatte ich schon in der Vista x64 Beta laufen, da sollten die aktuellen Treiber eigentlich keine Probleme mehr machen.


----------



## Monocus (30. Januar 2008)

*Installation in Windows Vista x64 Edition*


Windows erkennt den FRITZ!WLAN USB Stick automatisch. Dieser Vorgang kann einige Zeit dauern.
Wählen Sie im Dialog "Automatische Wiedergabe" die Option "pushinstall.exe ausführen".
Anschließend klicken Sie im Dialog "Benutzerkontensteuerung" auf "Fortsetzen".
Wählen Sie im Fenster "Neue Hardware gefunden" die Option "Treibersoftware suchen und installieren (empfohlen)".
Falls der Programmkompatibilitätsassistent meldet, dass das Programm eventuell nicht richtig installiert wurde, klicken Sie "Das Programm wurde richtig installiert." oder "Abbrechen".
Anschließend klicken Sie im Dialog "Benutzerkontensteuerung" auf "Fortsetzen".
Wählen Sie im Dialog "Neue Hardware gefunden" den Punkt "Der Datenträger ist nicht verfügbar. Andere Optionen anzeigen".
Wählen Sie anschließend "Auf dem Computer nach Treibersoftware suchen (erweitert)" und geben Sie mit Hilfe der Schaltfläche "Durchsuchen..." den Ordner mit den Treiberdateien auf Ihrer Festplatte oder auf der FRITZ!WLAN USB Stick-CD an.
*Achtung:* Nach dem Ausführen eines heruntergeladenen Treiberupdates befindet sich das entpackte Archiv auf Ihrer Systemfestplatte im Ordner "\Programme (x86)\AVM_update".
Klicken Sie auf "Weiter", um die Treibersoftware zu installieren.
Schließen Sie die Installation mit einem Klick auf die Schaltfläche "Schließen" ab.
  Die Treiberinstallation ist damit abgeschlossen. Direkt im Anschluss wird das Steuerungsprogramm FRITZ!WLAN installiert.



Damit sollte es eigentlich funktionieren, war bei mir jedenfalls der Fall!



_Monocus_


----------

